# single tbg instead of double tbg



## dingle (Mar 10, 2016)

Ive changed my bandset on my ttf as it came with double tbg. I cut my single tapered 20mm-15mm and 9 inch long with an inch for forks n an inch for pouch so 7 inch from fork to pouch.im a lot more acurate n the draw is a whole lot easier. Do any ovu guys use this size n would it be ok for hunting as well as targets. Cheers


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

For hunting?? Try the soup can. But... I doubt it would be efficient for hunting. Target bands they are for sure.. I usually use straight cut an inch by 8inches. This is enough to send half inch steel right through a can. Try it out.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

That's pretty close to my favorite cut for target shooting. I have hunted with it and it worked but, I like a 1"-3/4"(25mm-20mm) cut a little better and it's what I've seen others use for hunting too. However, I have a longer active length at 8 1/2" for a 40" draw. I cut them at 10" and fold over the excess at the fork for re-tying later. I've used 7/16" steel and 5/8" marbles.

I'm saying this next part for redundancy. Shot placement is key and if you can not confidently hit that shot 90% of the time don't take it. Since a slingshot kills through blunt force and not penetration most people aim for head shots which can be a small target.

I'm surprised you didn't get more post but I hope that helps. There are many different views on the best band set ups for hunting and/or target.


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

dingle said:


> Ive changed my bandset on my ttf as it came with double tbg. I cut my single tapered 20mm-15mm and 9 inch long with an inch for forks n an inch for pouch so 7 inch from fork to pouch.im a lot more acurate n the draw is a whole lot easier. Do any ovu guys use this size n would it be ok for hunting as well as targets. Cheers


 I tend to use straight cut singles at 30mm for my hunting set up and 25 to 15mm for my general plinker that's always in my pocket, I have had the odd bird with it but as a rule it's a target/practice rig unless you can get head shots everytime


----------



## Paul m (Mar 25, 2016)

I use single tbg a lot.with 10mm steel or lead if you can get it, it is great for birds.


----------



## dingle (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for replys im gunna use the ones i av on now for plinking and use 30 mm straights for hunt set up


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi. It depends on what you want to hunt. For birds like dove size a 10 mm stainless ball would be good and this would also be more than good enough for a rabbit if you hit him in the head. I was messing Round yeaterday with my chrony testing some bandsets and with a double theraband gold each side 27mm long 26 mm at Fork and 16 at the pouch I got speeds of 303 fps with 10.5 mm ss ball bearing which weighs 4.5 grams. I thought this was pretty good but then I took my other catty which was fitted with single theraband gold 25 cm long , 26 mm at fork and 15 at the pouch and using the same ball bearings I was able to easily get 291 fps. I couldnt believe how similar the speeds were with only half the amount of rubber.It shows that for that ammo weight you dont need to go to double bands and even single bands would suffice for hunting in my opinion. All lengths are before tying and my draw length is 95 cm.


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

[quote name="pult421"]

I know this is a old thread but do you mean you use that setup for hunting or for target practice?. I made a 1×9inch variant tonight.









Scout$hooter


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

shtf.doom said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is a old thread but do you mean you use that setup for hunting or for target practice?. I made a 1×9inch variant tonight.
> ...


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

Greyman said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is a old thread but do you mean you use that setup for hunting or for target practice?. I made a 1×9inch variant tonight.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. It's pretty durable aswell I reckon.

Scout$hooter


----------

